# Bearing Removal Assistance



## adest1 (1 Dec 2020)

Hi, I am restoring a 1950's wood planer, but am posting in here as my question more relates to replacing the old cutter head bearings.

Does anyone know of company or individual local to me (East Midlands) who would have a bearing splitter & press that might be able to help me replace the bearing pictured below? I don't have the tools myself so have been told I need to find a machinist shop. Any recomendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Tim.


----------



## wallace (1 Dec 2020)

Just heat the bearing up with a blow torch, doesnt have to be too hot. And it will slide off. Make sure the shaft is free of any burs and dings


----------



## TFrench (1 Dec 2020)

Like Wallace says, warm it up and it should come off ok. If it's a long roller it might be too big for a press anyway and you might be better making a puller of some sort with some threaded rod to pull the new bearing into place.


----------



## Billy_wizz (1 Dec 2020)

You can get pullers that fit between the races can't remember what there called though


----------



## Inspector (1 Dec 2020)

An auto mechanic should have the tools to take it off.
Pete


----------



## mccpe (2 Dec 2020)

+1 for car mechanic. Find a local independent garage and they should be able to do it.


----------



## croft36 (2 Dec 2020)

Are you near to Derby?


----------

